# not long now



## HARTLEPUDLIAN (Apr 29, 2012)

Well after years of planning looks like we will be finally moving to cyprus after xmas .... weve been planning and looking for places to move too and think we have found the right place in paphos called konia were coming over in sept to have another look so would love to meet up with any expat who is living there hopefully for some good advice on the whole move.... if we make the wrong move we can always move to a different location after 6 months anyone got some comments on that ie not a good move or is a good move ....would love to hear fom anyone who lives in konia or surrounding places ... thanks Angie &Mike


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I believe Veronica still lives there and likes it. My wife used to live there too. It is a convenient and nice village close to town. Since I presume you are renting it is a great place to start and if it doesn't suit your needs you can move like you said.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes we have lived in Konia for almost 6 years and are very happy. It is close to everything yet still has that feeling of being in a traditional Cypriot village.


----------



## HARTLEPUDLIAN (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for the reply ....got loads of questions to ask so working my way through all the threads x


----------



## toppers4 (Feb 24, 2012)

HARTLEPUDLIAN said:


> Thanks for the reply ....got loads of questions to ask so working my way through all the threads x


Me too...we were looking at Dherynia, but I've heard so much about Paphos end, we are thinking of looking at both. My husband lived in Cyprus when we met, east end of the island, so we know where some good restaurants are, but we have children now so we are looking at areas best for them too. I'm finding the threads very helpful and informative...on this more than Facebook lol


----------



## HARTLEPUDLIAN (Apr 29, 2012)

not looked at dyerynia but will deffinatly take a look ..didnt know there was a page on facebook but really happy with this site all your questions are answered by the members very quickly............when were u thinking of moving and are u intending on working .....we been planning ans saving for about 5 years so more than ready to go while we are still young to enjoy life there both in our late 40s so will need to work still ..


----------



## toppers4 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hoping to work, but aware the job market is just as bad there as here, we are thinking end june or September. Our kids are young (2.5yrs and 10mth), I'm late 30's and my husband is late 40's, so same as you, we have been saving for quite some time so have a fallback. We are looking at different areas because of the kids...love the island and the people we've met are great. I can't wait to get there. It would be good to hear how you get on. (no page on Facebook, just joking - it was always the forum I looked at first thing...now this is lol)


----------



## HARTLEPUDLIAN (Apr 29, 2012)

weve looked at both paphos and larneca and think paphos sounds a better plan as seems to be a better expat community.... im a beauty therapist and have been looking for jobs in cy so dont think ill have a problem finding work but hubby might not be as lucky he will do anything so he might get one ... im on facebook if u want to chat more ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Isn't it in Hartlepool where they hang Monkeys as foreign spies?


----------



## HARTLEPUDLIAN (Apr 29, 2012)

hahaha yes there certainly did Veronica haha


----------



## toppers4 (Feb 24, 2012)

I've sent u a private message, was wondering what ur facebook name was?


----------

